# Hey from the Horse Racing State.



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome! Do you know what kind of horse you'll be getting and what you'll want to do with it?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## TrailRid3r (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, i was talking to my Grandpa about it because hae use to have 4 horses and he has been wanting to get 2 Clidesdales and he is thinking we are either going to get those or 2 Quarterhorses. We will be using them for mostely trail maby alittle work but nothing to drastic.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh cool! I've always wanted to ride a draft or draft cross. You'll have to let us know when you finally get them, whichever ones you get.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome


----------

